
The Taos Operating System (1991) - doener
http://www.dickpountain.co.uk/home/computing/byte-articles/the-taos-operating-system-1991?hn
======
pavlov
Around 1999-2000 the Tao operating system was licensed by Amiga Inc. and
distributed as "Amiga Anywhere".

This recent Ars Technica article has more details and screenshots:

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/a-history-of-the-
ami...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/a-history-of-the-amiga-
part-12-red-vs-blue/)

------
StringyBob
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806607)

------
qubex
I remember reading (and marvelling) about TaOS and Transputers when I read an
article about it in UK’s _Edge_ gaming magazine (I am not nor ever was a
gamer, but somehow the technology fascinated me) back in 1992 or 1993. I still
have the complete first year of that magazine (which began by reviewing the
technology of the then-upcoming 3DO). Great memories.

------
realworldview
[https://github.com/vygr](https://github.com/vygr)

------
pronoiac
Previously discussed here in 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9806607)

The top comment is from an ex-employee, with great background:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9808159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9808159)

Reading about nodes bootstrapped over serial connections, transparently
running JVMs, makes me happy and sorta wish it were a more popular paradigm.

------
ZenoArrow
Related:

[http://www.amigahistory.plus.com/amigade.html](http://www.amigahistory.plus.com/amigade.html)

Decent idea, but didn't come to much.

------
patrickg_zill
Am I the only one who sees the similarity between the Apple requirements of
shipping bitcode, the LLVM intermediate representation of your app, and the
Taos method of having the VP2 code turned into the VP1 native code, as a way
of having portability?

------
pendar747
It's amazing how many alternative computing platforms started and died in the
90s.

~~~
dman
Strong parallels with JS frameworks recently

